# 12 year old dog won't walk on her back legs?



## GoldensGirl

Welcome to the Forum! I'm sorry that your first post has to be on a sad subject.

From experience with my Charlie, who was 12 when he began having seizures, I strongly encourage you to get your sweet girl to a veterinary neurologist. One-sided behavior can be a symptom of stroke or a brain tumor. It might be something much less serious, of course, but you won't know until she is examined by someone who knows how to assess her.

Wishing you a happy outcome and joy for the holidays,
Lucy


----------



## Tahnee GR

Sounds like it could be ideopathic canine vestibular syndrome, or old dog vestibular disease-not fatal but definitely scary. One of the hallmarks of this disease is that the eyes almost always "whirl"-the brain cannot make sense of up or down, and so the eyes whirl, trying to establish balance.

What is Canine Vestibular Syndrome: Despite Stroke Like Symptoms,The Dog's Health Prognosis May Be Good | Suite101.com

Vestibular Disease :

"IDIOPATHIC DISEASE

Canine idiopathic vestibular disease (also called "Old dog vestibular disease") and, its feline counterpart, feline idiopathic vestibular disease, begin acutely and resolve acutely. Usually improvement is evident in 72 hours and ]the animal is normal in 7-14 days, possibly with an occasional head tilt persisting. When a case of vestibular disease presents, it may be a good idea to wait a few days to see if improvement occurs before doing diagnostics beyond a routine blood/urine database. These two conditions are idiopathic, meaning we do not know why they occur. We do know that they represent problems in the periphery (nerves of the middle ear rather than in the actual brain.)

Treatment of idiopathic vestibular disease generally involves control of nausea (motions sickness) while the condition runs its (relatively short) course.

IDIOPATHIC VESTIBULAR DISEASE IS THE MOST COMMON FORM
OF VESTIBULAR DISEASE IN DOGS AND CATS."

I would definitely take her to the vet to get a diagnosis and treatment, as while I think it is most likely to be this, it could be something else and I would not take chances.


----------



## mylissyk

I hope you are taking her to the vet right away.


----------



## Sweet Girl

I'm sorry to hear about your girl. My immediate thoughts were stroke or VS. I, too, hope you can get her to the vet right away, and I hope you get some answers.


----------



## ggdenny

Please get her to the vet ASAP. I hope it's not serious.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

You are in my thoughts and prayers. I hope she is feeling better.


----------



## My Big Kahuna

I haven't posted yet but I've been checking in to see the outcome... I really hope it's nothing serious and your vet can take you asap... Sending good vibes your way!


----------



## GoldensGirl

How is your old girl? I hope she has seen a vet and that you got good news.

Please let us hear from you. We care.


----------



## Sassy

Hi, our saasy, 14, had a similar problem last year. She suddenly had no use of her back legs. Turned out to be a disc problem that resolved itself after rest and anti inflammatory med. She has arthritis, too, and has responded well to dermax, a non-steroidal pain med. Recently had to stop that due to needing prednisone for mast cell tumor. Prednisone has helped her arthritis even more and has definitely improved her quality of life. Good luck and hope your girl is better.


----------



## sandyyywww

*Legs giving out*

Im currently going through this with my 13 year old male golden. His right rear leg is just helpless; he won't use it at all. I didn't have xrays done, but a full blood panel at the vet and he's on two meds; deramaxx and one other for pain. This has come on all of sudden. So scary.


----------



## cgriffin

People, this forum is not a substitute for a vet. If your dog cannot walk, please take him/her to the vet right away!! That is just common sense!


----------



## Doug

My heart goes out to you. It is so hard to see our best buddies like that. I hope that it is only temporary and that you can get to the bottom of things asap!

I am glad that you have been to the vet. I understand the importance of trying to reach out to others who have been in the same boat. I wish you the very best of luck with healing your boy.


----------



## ang.suds

Sandy, 
I hope the vet was able to help you and provide some answers. It is so scary when this happens!! We would love to hear an update if you are up to it.
Best wishes!


----------



## cgriffin

Sorry, I did not see that this was an old thread and that the latest poster about leg problems did go to the vet. 

Good, I am glad you did. Was there a reason why your vet did not take x-rays or did you chose not to have any taken? It might give you more answers.

I hope your furbaby feels better soon.


----------



## sandyyywww

*Read!!*

Might do some people some good to actually READ the entire post before posting their own unfounded comments. Common Sense.


----------



## cgriffin

Yeah, same back at you. I did apologize and you apparently did not read that either.


----------

